# Liste aller Podcasts zu Linux und Open Source

## ctp76

Hallo,

da ich selbst sehr gern eine Vielzahl von Podcasts zu den Themen Linux und Open Source abonniere (Audio-Podcasts und Videocasts), habe ich die Liste dieser Podcasts nun online gestellt unter

http://debian.asconix.com/linux-podcasts-list

Da die Zahl hochwertiger und informativer Linux-Podcasts von Tag zu Tag steigt, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr einen entsprechenden Kommentar in dem Wiki hinterlassen würdet, welche Podcasts bzw. Videocasts man auf jeden Fall aufnehmen sollte.

LG,

Christoph

----------

## manuels

Nette Sache. ich glaub, ich hab jetzt was fuer meinen Weg zur Arbeit.

Btw: Willkommen im Forum!

----------

## ctp76

Danke, danke  :Wink:  Werde heute noch einige Podcasts hinzufügen, gerade die englischen Feeds, da gibts noch Einiges

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Nette Sache. ich glaub, ich hab jetzt was fuer meinen Weg zur Arbeit.
> 
> Btw: Willkommen im Forum!

 

----------

## manuels

 *ctp76 wrote:*   

> Danke, danke  Werde heute noch einige Podcasts hinzufügen, gerade die englischen Feeds, da gibts noch Einiges

 war das ironisch?

----------

## ctp76

Wieso ironisch? Danke bezog sich auf das Willkommen im Forum, das mit den engl. Podcasts habe ich gestern nicht mehr in Angriff nehmen können, daher wollte ich das nachholen.

 *manuels wrote:*   

> war das ironisch?

 

----------

## manuels

Achso, ich dachte, da ich auf deine anfaengliche Frage, ob wir noch weitere Podcasts wissen in meinem Post ja gar nicht geantwortet hatte...

Egal, danke fuer den Link zu deiner Sammlung   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ctp76

Die Sammlung der Podcasts wächst und inzwischen hat sich der erste Fernsehbeitrag dazugesllt. Denke mir, die Liste wird in den nächsten Tagen gut wachsen ,-)

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Achso, ich dachte, da ich auf deine anfaengliche Frage, ob wir noch weitere Podcasts wissen in meinem Post ja gar nicht geantwortet hatte...
> 
> Egal, danke fuer den Link zu deiner Sammlung  

 

----------

## merlin2k

 *Quote:*   

> Aktuell sind 30 Sendungen verfügbar (Stand 19.04.2009).

 

 *Quote:*   

> Momentan sind bereits 143 Folgen verfügbar (Stand 19.04.2009)

 

Wow, du bist deiner Zeit vorraus   :Very Happy: 

----------

